# Pots warping



## Nate029 (Feb 22, 2020)

I know I’ve asked on here before, but I’m gonna have to ask again. I’ve been turning pots out of Bocote. When I fit everything up on the lathe everything is even and perfectly round where I put the striking surface in. I usually do all the lathe work including sanding at one time and put it into a teak oil soak immediately. It seems like almost every time I go to glue them together I have uneven spacing around my surface. Is there anything I can do to stop this, or does the wood have too much moisture before I turn it? Im over it at this point.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 22, 2020)

Do you have a moisture meter?


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 22, 2020)

If you do not you should. Bocote is pretty stable if dry. If not that is your problem.


----------



## Nate029 (Feb 22, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> Do you have a moisture meter?


I do not...but I will soon. I suppose its a good tool to have anyways.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nate029 (Feb 22, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> If you do not you should. Bocote is pretty stable if dry. If not that is your problem.


What mousture content should be sufficient?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 22, 2020)

Nate029 said:


> What mousture content should be sufficient?


Where do you live? This number will change. Arizona and Florida will be very different. Buy a cheap pinned General moisture meter. Stick wood you have had for a while and you know is dry. That number is your ambient MC. Anything close is close enough. My guess is bocote was wet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nate029 (Feb 22, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> Where do you live? This number will change. Arizona and Florida will be very different. Buy a cheap pinned General moisture meter. Stick wood you have had for a while and you know is dry. That number is your ambient MC. Anything close is close enough. My guess is bocote was wet


Im in Indiana. We generally have a good bit if humidity here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 22, 2020)

Nate029 said:


> Im in Indiana. We generally have a good bit if humidity here.


Yep, so guessing 11,12% is where you end up. If you get kiln dry, 6% put in unheated garage, it will rise to 11,12. Here in summer, high humidity is 30%. I live in a kiln. This was wet wood. Lowe's has general pinned. It takes a beating and gets you close enough. I bet mine is 6 yrs old...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Feb 22, 2020)

Here is an EMC chart, calculator and a table for the US based on outside conditions.

https://www.woodworkerssource.com/wood-moisture-content.html


----------

